# Living Waters: Croydon and Poss others



## Antipofish (24 Jun 2012)

A few months ago we had a trip to Living Waters and Maidenhead Aquatics Morden, followed by a nice nosh at a local (Harvester I think) Pub.

It was a great way to meet new people and see some familiar faces as well.  

I am just thinking that it might be nice to arrange another one for sometime in July (after say mid July).  It would be great to see all previous attendees as well as some new faces.

If you are interested please add yourself to this thread along with which Saturdays in July (I think it really needs to be after Wimbledon, lol) you are free, and I will try to correlate the best date.  

If you know of any *decent* aquatic retailers (IE not just run of the mill fish and decaying plants, lol) that are not too far from Living Waters in Croydon, then please feel free to suggest them.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (25 Jun 2012)

I guess nobody else is interested.


----------



## Antipofish (25 Jun 2012)

Crispino Ramos said:
			
		

> I guess nobody else is interested.



Why do you guess that mate ? I only put the post up late last night ! Give people a chance to read and reply   
Are you interested in coming along ?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Jun 2012)

Im in North Yorkshire, so its a tad far


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (25 Jun 2012)

I'm interested dependent on date. Do folks go in convoy or car share once parked at a convenient location?
I ask because I'd be particularly interested to see Living Waters but don't know the Croydon area very well.  :?


----------



## Eboeagles (25 Jun 2012)

I'm in - gutted I missed the last one. 

I also think we should hassle Greg into doing another ADC night.

Eboeagles


----------



## sr20det (25 Jun 2012)

i'd be possibly interested.


----------



## Antipofish (25 Jun 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Im in North Yorkshire, so its a tad far



Dont be a wimp Nathaniel. If I can drive to Peterborough for a get together Im sure you can get the train down from the boonies, LOL.  I used to do it all the time when I was at Uni.  I would be happy to collect you from Croydon Station.


----------



## Antipofish (25 Jun 2012)

Eboeagles said:
			
		

> I'm in - gutted I missed the last one.
> 
> I also think we should hassle Greg into doing another ADC night.
> 
> Eboeagles



Tell me more about this ADC night ? I was not around for the last one.  Perhaps we can do it in conjunction with Living Waters.  I was talking to Paulo about ADC yesterday, wondering if we could combine the two.


----------



## Antipofish (25 Jun 2012)

Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> I'm interested dependent on date. Do folks go in convoy or car share once parked at a convenient location?
> I ask because I'd be particularly interested to see Living Waters but don't know the Croydon area very well.  :?



A bit of both. Im sure that someone would be able to incorporate you into their vehicle but its relatively easy to find as its only two turns off of the main A23 through Croydon  

We had a bit of car sharing / lifts and a bit of Convoy last time and all managed to stick together


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (25 Jun 2012)

Thats fine. Forgot to ask, what beer do they have in the Harvester ...


----------



## Antipofish (25 Jun 2012)

So , thats ....

Me
Eboeagles
sr20det                      possibly
Aqua sobriquet
whitey                       when he has checked the train timetables 

I will add to this as I go

Remember to say which Saturdays you are free in July guys


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Jun 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Whitey89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha! Will keep an eye on this thread, Ady lives near me too. So if he is interested i could come down with him if it worked out. I could drive down if theres 2 of us, and quite possibly pick people up along way (only 2 more) if required. Could all contribute to diesel, would make it cheap.


----------



## Matt Warner (25 Jun 2012)

It would be great to come along and meet you all, but it's a bit far to travel for me unfortunately. I'll be at aquatics live in November though so hopefully I will meet some of you then!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Jun 2012)

Matty1983 said:
			
		

> It would be great to come along and meet you all, but it's a bit far to travel for me unfortunately. I'll be at aquatics live in November though so hopefully I will meet some of you then!


 

Where you from matty?


----------



## Eboeagles (25 Jun 2012)

Actually looking at my diary the only weekend I have free is the 14th, otherwise its August for me.

Re the ADC meet there have been two. I missed the last one but here is the thread:

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=18176

I'm going to try and pop in there one night after work so I'll drop a few hints to Greg - last time I was in there they had a load of new ADA stock so I'm sure an ADA party of some sort to try and get us to part with our hard earned cash would be good for all!


----------



## jamesb (25 Jun 2012)

I am in and can do whatever Saturday in July. Will be driving from tilbury so anyone that is enroute but not driving can hop in with me


Juwel rio 180
2 angels
2 Siamese flying foxes
3 yo yo loaches
4 Julii corys
10 guppys
1 German blue ram


----------



## jamesb (25 Jun 2012)

I am in and can do whatever Saturday in July. Will be driving from tilbury so anyone that is enroute but not driving can hop in with me


Juwel rio 180
2 angels
2 Siamese flying foxes
3 yo yo loaches
4 Julii corys
10 guppys
1 German blue ram


----------



## jamesb (25 Jun 2012)

I would imagine I will be going round the m25 from dartford round to junction 4 and Sevenoaks way. Can comfortably take 4 people plus me. 


Juwel rio 180
2 angels
2 Siamese flying foxes
3 yo yo loaches
4 Julii corys
10 guppys
1 German blue ram


----------



## mlgt (26 Jun 2012)

Ive just been over the weekend so I will give this one a miss.


----------



## Antipofish (29 Jun 2012)

OK Guys, how is Sat 21st July for you all ?

I have been chatting to Ed from FreshWaterShrimp and he has very kindly offered the possibility for those on this trip to visit their premises. This will be subject to confirmation closer to the day of course, as they are very busy and not always available.  I have suggested this visit be the last part of the day, so that anyone wanting to buy shrimp are not carting them around all day. (see below). 

Plan would be as follows;

*  Meet at Living Waters at 10:00/10:30 hrs  (with whatever pickups being made as necessary along the way by those who can)

*  Spend an hour to hour and a half there marvelling at the impressive selection of plants and fish (and moss !) and then head to the nearest tube (or overground, whichever works out quickest and easiest... I need to take that under advisement, lol) and head in to ADC.

* Hopefully arrive at ADC by 12:30/13:00 but at that point, have an earlyish lunch.  If we get there by 12:00 depending on how long everyone wants at Living Waters and how long it takes us to get into town, we could spend an hour to hour and a half at ADC and then have a latish lunch... again its flexible.

* By about 3pm, those who want to, head over to FreshWaterShrimp as a final stop.  

There is an alternative and that would be to drive from Living Waters to FreshWaterShrimp and park in the vicinity (again, I need to take parking availability under advisement) then get the tube over to ADC and continue the day as suggested above, with the advantage that cars are close to FWS for the journey home.

Thoughts ?

Those of you who have already indicated an interest please let me know which, or both, of the 21st/28th July you are free, and also any preferences regarding the above suggestions, you may have.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (29 Jun 2012)

Sounds good Chris. Either date sounds ok but I can't give a definite yet due to circumstances at home. Do you have a postcode for ADC and FWS so we can see the locations please. All sounds good though so far, thanks for taking the time to sort this out.


----------



## jamesb (29 Jun 2012)

I should be good with either 


Juwel rio 180
2 angels
2 Siamese flying foxes
3 yo yo loaches
4 Julii corys
10 guppys


----------



## somethingfishy (29 Jun 2012)

i would love to come .. anyone driving through cambridge lol if not anyone want a lift enroute


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Jun 2012)

Got a big job that weekend and also the weekend 28-29! so not good for me  1st weekend of August is fine


----------



## Matt Warner (29 Jun 2012)

Any remote chance anyone is driving anywhere near Worcestershire en route


----------



## james3200 (2 Jul 2012)

I popped in here over the weekend, they have a huge selection of moss and good quality plants, really surprised with quality and of fish choice, its my first time there even though its less than a 10min drive from my office


----------



## tim (2 Jul 2012)

working every weekend till last two weeks of august hurry up and organize the next one mate i hate my job


----------



## Antipofish (2 Jul 2012)

tim said:
			
		

> working every weekend till last two weeks of august hurry up and organize the next one mate i hate my job




Erm...... take a    S I C K I E       
 8)    8)


----------



## tim (2 Jul 2012)

not in my nature mate i only get paid if i work


----------



## jamesb (2 Jul 2012)

tim said:
			
		

> not in my nature mate i only get paid if i work


I know that feeling bud.


----------



## Antipofish (2 Jul 2012)

tim said:
			
		

> not in my nature mate i only get paid if i work



It was a joke !


----------



## tim (2 Jul 2012)

at my job mate not you no offence meant


----------



## Antipofish (2 Jul 2012)

tim said:
			
		

> at my job mate not you no offence meant



None taken   .  Hopefully we can arrange one sometime in the future when you are free too.  Always good to meet new faces  Pity you can't make it this time round.


----------



## somethingfishy (12 Jul 2012)

Is this still a go?


----------



## Antipofish (12 Jul 2012)

somethingfishy said:
			
		

> Is this still a go?



Yes mate.
Hoping to get a shedule out by the weekend so people can say yay or nay  Been a bit busy this week sorting out a new car due to knackered CVT on the Micra


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Jul 2012)

I can't make it this time Chris, will see next time though


----------



## somethingfishy (13 Jul 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> somethingfishy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool will keep my eyes peeled   

I dont know much about cars but a cvt problem sounds like you have a flow and distribution prob


----------



## killi69 (13 Jul 2012)

Hi guys, hope to be joining you as well.  Went to ADC today and saw they now stock a great new collection of Dunnerle plants alongside Tropica. Dunnerle collection included some unusual varieties such as Microsorum sp Trident and portions were really quite large and healthy looking.  Regards, Andre


----------



## Antipofish (13 Jul 2012)

somethingfishy said:
			
		

> Cool will keep my eyes peeled
> 
> I dont know much about cars but a cvt problem sounds like you have a flow and distribution prob



CVT: Continuously Variable Transmission (thats the manufacturers definition)
CVT: Bloody Useless Gearbox (thats my definition)   

Least said about it the better    

Anyway, hoping to get the shedule up this evening or tomorrow morning


----------



## Antipofish (15 Jul 2012)

Hi all, sorry for being so slow to update.. its been really hectic down here. 

The plan is to do as much as possible on 28th July.. Im still hoping to meet at Living Waters at 10/1030, spend some time there then move on to ADC in London, and then hopefully for those who have time, a trip to FreshWaterShrimp in East London.

The thing that is causing me a headache is the transport in to London from Living Waters.  Im thinking probably train from E. Croydon in to Victoria then tubing from there to ADC and across to FWS, then back to Victoria and train back down to E. Croydon.  That seems the most sensible but then the drivers are faced with parking fees at the station.  

Does anyone know if there is free parking close to E. Croydon station, or even if theres a better way of getting in to London ?

Cheers


Also, please let me know for definite if you are available, and if you can offer lifts to people on the way, and where you will be traveling from, so we can arrange pickups if necessary/possible (Dont forget, its a nice way to meet new people and share the cost of transport  )

Cheers
Chris


----------



## sr20det (16 Jul 2012)

isnt the olympics running then? 28th?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Jul 2012)

starts 27th, will be chocka!


----------



## Antipofish (16 Jul 2012)

OK guys Im gonna shelve this till after the Olympics.  I definitely want to incorporate all three stops and if the Tubes are gonna be stuffed full then it will be a nightmare.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Jul 2012)

I will try sort something fir next time around!


----------



## sr20det (16 Jul 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> OK guys Im gonna shelve this till after the Olympics.  I definitely want to incorporate all three stops and if the Tubes are gonna be stuffed full then it will be a nightmare.



Would say it was wise, took me one hours at 11 at night to do 2 miles sat night due to the Haye - Chisora fight at Upton Park, god know what the tube was like.  I would imagine the crowds are 5x worse for Olympics.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Jul 2012)

Dont talk about David Haye or Derek Chisora. I could have knocked both of them out at the same time going by saturdays performance.


----------



## darren636 (16 Jul 2012)

i will go to living waters just to have  nose around anyway.


----------



## Antipofish (16 Jul 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> i will go to living waters just to have  nose around anyway.



Or you can wait till August and meet others. Or do both


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (16 Jul 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> i will go to living waters just to have  nose around anyway.



Yes me too, as I've not been there before. I'll sneak in south via the M25!


----------



## darren636 (16 Jul 2012)

i have never been to croydon  before,  exciting  times!


----------



## sr20det (16 Jul 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> i have never been to croydon  before,  exciting  times!



Dont have great expectations


----------



## Antipofish (16 Jul 2012)

Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> darren636 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if you fancy meeting up just for LW on the 28th Im game, and anyone else would be welcome along as well of course.

Thinking... It might be better to have a repeat of the last trip... Just do Living Waters and MA Morden, on 28th and then do ADC and FWS the next time.  Save a lot of faffing around 

What's everyone's thoughts  ?

Chris


----------



## darren636 (16 Jul 2012)

yep. Count me in dude. I will go .


----------



## mlgt (18 Jul 2012)

Darren has some lovely new scapes up and look out for the Angel fish. Was so tempted to splash out on those


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (18 Jul 2012)

Yes, I hope to be able to make the 28th. What sort of time do we have in mind?


----------



## jamesb (19 Jul 2012)

Think I will hold out for the next meet that way. Those 2 are the main ones I want to go to but I think there is so much Olympic related stuff outside of london that there isn't going to be much sneaking anywhere inside the m25. What with working in london I for one will be happy when the Olympics and Paralympics are over with. Call me a miserable git but I just don't think London is ready for it. Look at some of the problems that are happening now and it hasn't even started. What with the extra cars and buses etc on roads from visitors and "official Olympic business" the Olympic lanes and the extra people on an already overcrowded public transport system. And lack of security so publicly announced (cheers g4s) we are going to get laughed at.


----------



## darren636 (19 Jul 2012)

will probably get there in the morning- if i can find it! Although if antipo wants to meet up i can get there at any time....


----------



## mlgt (19 Jul 2012)

Those who are driving there are limited parking outside living waters, you can park on the side street next to LW and the road is quite tight. Or you can park next to the petrol station. 

Have fun and take lots of pics!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (19 Jul 2012)

Or maybe park outside Wickes?


----------



## Antipofish (19 Jul 2012)

OK Guys, so the plan is ;

Meet at MAIDENHEAD AQUATICS, MORDEN at 10:30
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?clie...774&ei=Zv8HUOfJK82N0wXOrpDNBA&ved=0CCEQ_BIwAQ

There is plenty of parking in their large car park.  Meet inside at the plants holding tank 

Spend a little time there, say 30 to 45 minutes or so (nice selection of fish usually and reasonable plants)

Then move on to Living Waters,
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?clie...062&ei=8v4HUOTAJujW0QWb6930BA&ved=0CBgQ_BIwAA

Have a good nosey round, and then grab some lunch at a local Harvester.

How does that sound ?

Need to know who wants to go for sure please...


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (20 Jul 2012)

I'm in. May be a little late to MA though, only about 15 mins hopefully.


----------



## darren636 (20 Jul 2012)

i can meet up at living waters.... Not going to mordor.


----------



## jamesb (20 Jul 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> i can meet up at living waters.... Not going to mordor.


don't blame ya only time I go there is when I got gandalf and Aragorn with me


----------



## Antipofish (20 Jul 2012)

OK Well we can make it Living Waters only if you all prefer ???


----------



## Matt Warner (20 Jul 2012)

I hope you all have a good day tomorrow!


----------



## darren636 (20 Jul 2012)

noonish?


----------



## Piece-of-fish (20 Jul 2012)

jamesb said:
			
		

> darren636 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You probably will be quite safe if the ring is left at home


----------



## Antipofish (20 Jul 2012)

Matty1983 said:
			
		

> I hope you all have a good day tomorrow!



Its next week Matty !!!  28th ! Tomorrow is 21st.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (26 Jul 2012)

Due to road closures I'd have to take the long way round so I think I'll give it a miss until the Olympics is over ...


----------



## Antipofish (26 Jul 2012)

OK Guys, it seems the Gods are against us.  Im gonna shelve this as an organised trip until after the Olympics.  Thanks for your interest, I will resurrect it at a later date.


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Jan 2013)

When are we going to reschedule this? Need to visit LW!!!


----------



## Daniel (10 Dec 2013)

Are you guys thinking of doing another meet??


----------



## mlgt (10 Dec 2013)

Im sure Living Waters will welcome a UKAPS meet. 

Perhaps set a date/time for the new year?


----------



## Daniel (11 Dec 2013)

Put me down....


----------



## darren636 (11 Dec 2013)

I went after the olympics.   very dissapointing experience. With the exception of a few nice African riverine fish- it was a let down.   advise people to phone ahead before travelling- they had nothing I wanted from their webby.


----------



## Daniel (11 Dec 2013)

That's a shame to hear Darren. I'd still be keen to pop down as it's fairly close to me and would be a great chance to meet some fellow members.... and grab some grub of course


----------



## darren636 (11 Dec 2013)

Daniel said:


> That's a shame to hear Darren. I'd still be keen to pop down as it's fairly close to me and would be a great chance to meet some fellow members.... and grab some grub of course


  was a 4 hour round trip for me, but as I said, I should have phoned ahead to check stock.  Staff seem to have a rapport with customers though.


----------

